# (Recruiting) The Fall of Zathas



## Creamsteak (Apr 27, 2009)

For this game, I will be making use of _The Collected Book of Experimental Might_. The book heavily modifies the Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger, and Wizard. It slightly modifies the Barbarian, Monk, and Rogue. If you do not have access to the book, I would recommend against choosing any of the above classes. I have gone to some length to grab out the rules material that someone without the book would need to run any other class and repost it here. I did this so that players without the book could contribute fully to the game.

I am looking to recruit about 4 players for this game. My goal is to run a more politically oriented game than I usually do. I want to also focus much more heavily on life within a single interesting city. I would prefer players that think they can hang it out with a slower pace, but play long term. I really want to help build and develop the player's characters and the story surrounding them more with this game - so I'm looking for players that want to value their characters as more than just flashy stats.

I have more to post, but it's late and this is a start.

*Background*
This game takes place in the Militocracy of Zathas.
[sblock]*Geography*
Most of the known world is on the continent of Sumar, a huge span of land that encompasses a wide variety of territories. Sumar is surrounded by oceans on all sides, seperating it from the other continents of the world.

Within Sumar, the Empire of Marduk rules over everything between the Golden Gulf in the east and the Dragonspine mountains to the west. On its southern borders the neighboring kingdom of Aliahan is seperated from Marduk by a vaste desert. To the north, the Dragonspine mountains cust the territory in half, with the easternmost half being known as the Dragonmurk - a swampland holy to the Black Dragon. To the north east, past the Dragonmurk, is a wild land full of untamed wilderness and ancient ruins. That territory is now known as the Wild Lands of Zathas.

*The Expedition of Zathas*
Over two hundred years ago, Emperor Marduk ordered an expedition into the lands beyond the Dragonmurk. Because the land route was impassable, the emperor had a great fleet constructed and plotted a route by sea. He sent his most loyal disciple, the Arch-General Zathas to lead this expedition.

The expedition soon met hard times as their landing did not go smoothly. A horrible storm destroyed most of their fleet, and the scattered remnants did not all make it to shore. When Zathas finally secured the beach, he found that the native population (drow, giants, lizardfolk, and Kua-Toa) were particularly unfriendly.

Zathas and his army were left to fend for themselves in this distant land. They conquered these wild lands and scratched out a meager existence for their people. When their provisions wouldn't last, they began to settle the land. Eventually, Zathas was able to secure a city for his people, the Militocracy of Zathas.

To this day, this small fortress settlement near the northern shore is the primary home of the people that remain from Zathas expedition, as well as occational visitors from Marduk. Even two-hundred years later, much of the wilds have not yet been explored, and the indigenous tribes still make war with the people of Zathas.

*Government*
The Militocracy is unique in that it is a city-state entirely under military control. It is technically subject to the laws of the Emperor of Marduk, but a thousand miles of ocean voyage seperate the two, and further the interest of Marduk in the expedition have waned heavily over the years.

Some feel that the militocracy should become an independant state, or at the least an official city of the empire, so that the military rule can be lifted and people can start to live here as they would in any other place. The people here are largely independant from the main land, and subsist almost entirely on the fruits of their own labor. It is because of this that many of the governments rules seem dated or nonsensical to the people here.

The Militocracy is ruled by a Governor-General, the great-great-grandson of Arch-General Zathas. It is not a hereditary position, though three of Zathas descendants have all earned the highest rank within the city-state in turn. A council of lesser generals serves to inform the Governor General, and a chain of command follows out from there. A handful of non-military persons exist within the city, nobles and merchants descended from families on the main land.[/sblock]

*Character Creation*
Characters should be created for a 2nd level game.

[sblock]*Ability Scores*
28 point buy (slightly modified).
8 = 0 points
9 = 1 points
10 = 2 points
11 = 3 points
12 = 4 points
13 = 5 points
14 = 6 points
15 = 7 points
16 = 9 points
17 = 11 points
18 = 14 points

*Races*
By approval. I'll look at each race outside of the PHB on a case by case basis. No limits to what you can ask for though.

*Classes*
Player's Handbook, Runeblade from the Book of Experimental Might, Expanded Psionic Handbook, Book of Nine Swords. 

*Hit Points*
All characters start with bonus hit points equal to their Constitution score. Maximum hit points at 1st level. Average + 0.5 per level thereafter.

*Move Silently and Hide*
In these rules, Move Silently and Hide are combined into one skill, called Sneak.

*Background Skills*
Characters start out with an extra 3 ranks of any single Knowledge, Craft, or Profession skill, or 2 ranks of any two such skills, if desired. These extra allocations work with the character’s background to help flesh out the PC.

*Gaining Feats*
All characters gain a new feat each level rather than at every third level. All prerequisites for feats, including level-based prerequisites, remain unchanged.

I will allow feats and character options from Player's Handbook II, but not the classes. I will allow all feats from the Core Rules, The Complete Book of Experimental Might, The Book of Nine Swords and the Expanded Psionics Handbook. Other feats are by approval.

*Swapping Feats*
When they gain a level, characters can change a feat they have chosen previously if they have not used that feat during the preceding level. For example, if a character takes Weapon Focus (Greatsword) but finds a magical longsword she wants to use instead, she can stop using her greatsword for a level and change her feat to Weapon Focus (Longsword). In addition, she gains whatever new feats are due her for the new level.

*Ranks, Rights, and Castes*
Citizens within the Militocracy of Zathas are divided into a few different castes. The caste a character is a member of dictates the rights that the government of the Militocracy recognizes. By default, anyone who is born into the Militocracy adopts their parents caste. Moving between castes is difficult, often only possible by the decree of the Governor-General or the Emperor himself.

Starting characters are normally a member of the military caste with a rank of 1. What this means is that the character has no right to property, and no right of trade. Any person that is a member of the military caste is, themselves, the property of the military. The government can do with them as it pleases, and provides for their wellbeing only out of the governments self interest. Essentially, those members of this caste are no better than slaves.

Members of the military caste also have a rank. This is simply a level of authority. The vast majority of people have only a rank of 1, meaning that they have no authority over anyone else, and as such they cannot give orders to their peers. Officials with a rank of 2 can give orders to anyone with a rank of 1, they cannot give orders to anyone of their own rank, and they take orders from anyone with a higher rank. What this means is that there is a legal obligation to do as a higher ranked person orders. The only law that can interfere with an order is a higher ranked order.

Because the state of war has been going on for so long, the meaningfulness of these ranks has been diluted by the populace. Most people live their day to day lives without ever considering the current military justice. It is actually the case that most misuse of the system has been put down by higher ranking members of the military who have seen to the elimination of abuse and allow many actions to take place under their watch that are technically illegal. Similarly, a law is only as useful as it can be enforced, and many of the established figures of the military know that attempting to enforce martial law over one-hundred years into a campaign would have no chance of success. Still, when pushed, these rules have been brutally enforced in the past.

Fewer than the military caste are the civilian caste. Civilians have no right to property under martial law, and they have no right to exchange their labor for goods. As such, civilians -legally- can't support themselves. There have even been cases of members of the military caste being exiled to the civilian caste as a punishment. Most civilians end up, by one method or another, being sponsored by a member of the noble caste. A military caste member who is married into a noble caste or merchant caste family would be considered a member of the civilian caste (while their children would become members of the non-civilian caste).

The merchant caste have no right to property, but they have the special jurisdiction of being able to trade goods. This almost always requires a noble caste members sponsorship, as a trader cannot trade property or services without having some associated right of property. Traders are often the final authority on any transaction, the legal arbiters of all exchanges. It should be noted, however, that a trader has no right to own any of the goods seen in exchange. Taxes, fees, and charges are all illegal, by the law. Of course, much like any of the other castes, what is the law and what is realistic are often different.

The noble caste is the only caste with a true right of property. The military itself has a right to property, but this is shared across the entire caste. The merchant caste has the right to barter and exchange. Members of the noble caste, however, are the only ones that can claim something for himself. This caste extends all the way up to the emperor, who technically owns all property within his domain including all property claimed by the noble caste. That said, many nobles are not wealthy lords living in palaces. Over the years, the chain of nobility has become somewhat more widespread. Many members of the noble caste that exist now might be lowly farmers, simply trying to make their own way in the world, and depending on an outside merchant caste member to trade their goods every season.

There are still other extremely rare castes. Such castes include the inquisitors, the wayfarers, the archmagi, and many more. These are extremely exclusive, however, and it is not common knowledge what purpose these castes serve and how many members there are.

The following two feats can be taken to effect your character's rank or caste.

*Improved Rank (General)*
You have been promoted ahead of your peers.
*Benefit:* Your rank is one higher than normal. You are treated as having your normal rank for the purpose of promotions.
*Special:* You can take this feat multiple times. Each time it increases your rank an additional level.

*Civilian Caste (General)*
You are free from the Militocracy and not governed by their rules.
*Benefit:* You do not have a rank, and you are exempt from the rules that govern the Militocracy. You suffer none of the benefits or penalties associated with dealing with having a rank.
*Special:* If you select this feat at 1st level, you can choose to be born into the Merchant Caste (right to barter) or the Noble Caste (right to property).[/sblock]

*Playing the Game:*
The following special rules should be taken into consideration.

[sblock]*Hit Points*
A PC’s hit points are divided into two categories: Grace and Health. The difference is mostly flavorful rather than mechanical—hit points have always been a mixture of abstract luck or skill and actual physical stamina and toughness. “Grace” and “Health” are just terms that help you distinguish between the two types more concretely. Grace hit points represent luck and skill at avoiding serious wounds, while Health represents actual physical punishment you can sustain.

Health is equal to the bonus hit points gained from Constitution + 1 per level. “Bonus hit points from Constitution” counts both the initial amount at 1st level equal to Constitution score as well as the extra hit points gained each level due to a Constitution bonus. The rest of a character’s hit points are considered Grace points. 

When characters suffer hit point damage, they lose Grace points first. The only mechanical distinction to remember here is that Grace hit points heal at a rate of 1 per level per minute of rest, while Health hit points come back at a rate of 1 per level per day of rest. Magical healing works the same way for both hit point categories but always heals Grace hit points first.

*Disabled, Dying, and Dead*
Characters no longer necessarily die at –10 hit points, as in the Core Rules, nor do they necessarily fall unconscious when they reach –1. Instead, they become disabled if they fall to a number of hit points between 0 and their Constitution bonus (if any) expressed as a negative number; they go unconscious below that. 

So a character with a Constitution bonus of +2 is disabled at 0, –1 or –2 hit points, and falls unconscious when he reaches –3 hit points. At that point he begins dying. 

If the character’s hit points drop to a negative number lower than his Constitution score, the character is dead. A character also can die from taking massive damage or after suffering ability damage or drain that reduces his Constitution to 0.

A character with no Constitution bonus or one with a Constitution penalty becomes disabled at 0 hit points and is dying at –1 hit points.

*Magical Healing*
Characters can only receive magical healing a number of times in a given day equal to their level + their Constitution modifier, with a minimum of 2. The term “magical healing” means any application of curative magic, from a potion, to a special ability, to the disciplines described in The Books of Experimental Might.

Note that it’s incumbent upon healed characters to keep track of how many applications of magical healing they receive each day; this bookkeeping is not the healer’s responsibility.

*Shielding Others*
A character adjacent to another character can take damage for that person once per round. In effect, the first character gets in the way and takes a hit for the other person. The character must declare his intention to shield the other person before the attack takes place. This decision means the attack automatically hits (or, if appropriate, the save automatically fails).

This rule is incorporated to encourage the occasional bout of heroism. DMs who see it abused due to damage reduction or immunity should require the shielding character to ready an action in order to take damage for another.

*Drawing an Item*
Any character who can draw a weapon as a part of a move can draw anything reasonable (a wand, potion, etc.) as a part of move.

*Readying/Delaying*
Readying an action does not change a character’s initiative number. Instead, after taking a readied action, the character’s turn snaps back to its original position in the lineup.

Delaying still changes a character’s position in the initiative order.

*Standing Up*
Standing up is a move action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity.

*Taking a Breather*
Breather moments give a PC a chance to gather himself—to mentally regroup, collect his thoughts, catch his breath, and take stock of the situation. Characters who use a standard action to take a breather can do one of the following:
• Heal up to their level in (Grace point) damage
• Gain a bonus to damage equal to +1 plus an additional +1 per four levels on the following round
• Gain a bonus to one attack roll equal to +1 plus an additional +1 per four levels on the following round
• Gain a +1 bonus to one spell save DC for a spell cast on the following round 
• Gain a chance to make another saving throw to shake off an unwanted condition with a duration measured in rounds (as opposed to minutes, hours, days, etc. or one with a duration of Instantaneous or Permanent)

Because taking a breather is an action, conditions that prohibit actions —such as being stunned or held– prevent a character from taking a breather.

A character can take a breather only once per encounter. A character cannot take one outside of an encounter involving a round-by-round initiative count.

*Identifying Magic Items*
Characters can use Craft (alchemy) to identify potions at no cost: just a taste. The Difficulty Class is 15 + half spell level.

PCs can try to identify any magic item with Knowledge (arcana). The Difficulty Class is 20 + the item’s caster level. 

Standard retries of both the Craft and Knowledge checks are not allowed. However, a character who devotes a full day to examining an item may take 20 on the check.

*New Versions of Old Skills*
Concentration, Intimidate, and Tumble are modified based on the specifics detailed in the Books of Experimental Might. (In all cases, they are made to scale with level).
[/sblock]


----------



## Tiali (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm always up for trying something new.  (a quick FYI: I don't have the experimental might book. If this is a problem, please let me know.)

I don't see dibs on any classes or party positions so I think I will start the process 

I'd like to play one of these three character concepts. I can elaborate more on any of the three at any time. Putting em in order of my preference for playing, but can and will switch if needed for party dynamics.

Human Crusader or Warblade based on book of nine swords. Will be a human, and will use feats to increase rank to 2 or 3 military style. Not sure which rank yet. He is of the Complete Military mindset, and his alignment will be Lawful neutral. Through his dedication to his father (a former military officer) and his dedication to the city, he has ascended the ranks quicker than many others.

The race/job is different, but the personality will be same for both. Halfling Swordsage or Elan Psion. Noble Caste, but he attempts to hide it under a civilian guise. 

Gnome Bard or Sorcerer, Barter caste. Is the son of a travelling merchant, who after becoming of age, remained in town, and began managing his fathers shop.

Like I said, these are just basics, and their personalities and the way they are roleplayed will be alot more in depth. Just wanted to give you a rough idea of where they sit. Lemme know if any of these work, and I will flesh them out more.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 28, 2009)

I, like Tiali, am interested but not in possession of the book you refer to.  What classes would be good to choose if the ones you listed would not be?  I don't have either of the non-PHB sourcebooks you have, aside from the Psionics.  I'd had a knight in mind, but as you said no PHB II and the Fighter was heavily modified, I don't seem to have many options atm.

The only PHB class no modified it seems is the Sorcerer.

I'd been thinking of a soldier mostly,  who wishes to bring an end to the constant war with the natives, either by an overwhelming display of superiority or by showing that the war isn't necessary.  Haven't fleshed it all out in my mind, as it somewhat depends what class options I might have.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2009)

Tiali, your first two concepts would probably work out pretty well. The third would work, but I think that without some knowledge of BoXM that character might not be able to take advantage of some of the features of the game. I think that either the first or second concept could work.

Theroc, the sorcerer and bard are both not modified in BoXM. A barbarian, rogue, or monk also are not heavily modified (they get some feat boosts, but not until higher levels). Fighter is possible, but there's half a book of new fighter feats and special conditionals so you might be robbing from yourself to go that way. A psychic warrior, on the other hand, would be entirely workable.

Bo9S and EPH characters should be relatively balanced with the modified PHB classes from the BoXM since they can take a lot of advantage of the 1 feat/level method.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 29, 2009)

I am very much intrigued by this campaign. For more social settings I prefer to play more skillful players, so I'm leaning toward Bard with a possibility of Rogue, though I don't have the BoXM, so I don't know how much this class is changed. And I would most likely go with a Human.

As for concept I'm feeling that my character's ultimate goal and motivation would be to end Military control in Zathas.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I am very much intrigued by this campaign. For more social settings I prefer to play more skillful players, so I'm leaning toward Bard with a possibility of Rogue, though I don't have the BoXM, so I don't know how much this class is changed. And I would most likely go with a Human.
> 
> As for concept I'm feeling that my character's ultimate goal and motivation would be to end Military control in Zathas.




The main thing for barbarians & rogues is that they get a feat boost at 4th level and every 4 levels thereafter. That's the main thing. Boosts are essentially little tricks a character can do with their feats. Almost every feat has one in the CBoXM.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 29, 2009)

How xenophobic is Zathas?  I was considering a Shifter (Or maybe even a warforged) both from Eberron originally, but neither particularly tied to the setting.  One is a living construct designed specifically for war, the other is sometimes referred to as "weretouched" they can 'shift' a certain number of times per day, which gives a temporary +2 attribute bump and a special trait(natural weapons, increased movement speed, flight, swimspeed)

Both can be found in the Crystalkeep PDFs.

As for class: Barbarian would work.  I'd reflavor it as a fighter whose 'rages' are actually adrenaline rushes.  Any other significant changes to Barbarian I should know about?

Hit point questions:
Let me see if I understand this setup correctly.

Level 2 barbarian with 14 con

Starting (Health)HP: 14(con score)+2(Con bonus)+1
Starting Grace HP: 12
Level 2
Health HP gained:2(con bonus)+2(Level 2)
Grace HP gained:6.5 (average hit die+0.5 for level 1)

Totals: 18.5 Grace HP, 21 Health HP?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> How xenophobic is Zathas?  I was considering a Shifter (Or maybe even a warforged) both from Eberron originally, but neither particularly tied to the setting.




I'm fine with either as a PC. The shifter would have larger social problems than the forged, which is either good or bad depending on the player.



> Any other significant changes to Barbarian I should know about?




At the minimum level, no. That's all that changes. The feats in the book are fairly interesting, but they can be ignored.




> Hit point questions:
> Let me see if I understand this setup correctly.




There's a simpler way to look at it. You evaluate your hit points normally first.

*Hit Points*
All characters start with bonus hit points equal to their Constitution score. Maximum hit points at 1st level. Average + 0.5 per level thereafter.

Average on a d12 is 6.5. So you get 12+2+14 (28) for 1st level and 7+2 for 2nd level (9) for a total of 37 hit points.

Now that you have your hit points total, you evaluate how much of that is health.

Of those 37 hit points, Health is equal to the bonus hit points gained from Constitution + 1 per level. So in this case, 14+2+2 (18) from con-based bonuses, and 2 for levels.

So 20 health. 

The remaining points (17) are grace.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 30, 2009)

Isn't the average of twelve equal to six?

Anyways, I was thinking, this Warforged would likely be created by the Zathas militocracy.  Would they view him as a sentient being or as a 'golem' to do their commander's bidding without thought?  That perception would be rather important to my character's initial reactions.

Also: If I avoid the fighter class, is there an alternate prerequisite I can use to qualify for the weapon specialization chain?  (They require levels in fighter).  Just wondering for one because Fighter is the Favored class, and because I was wondering about dipping into fighter for at least a level for the armor proficiency and an extra feat(unless even level 1 is way different)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2009)

The average on a die is equal to the sum of it's faces divided by the number of faces.

A warforged would likely be viewed by others as a golem of some sort initially. It certainly wouldn't be common to see them around.

If your not a fighter, no weapon specialization feat chain. If you take up to 2 levels in fighter you wouldn't need to look at the book. After that you get more into double feats and feat boosts.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 30, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> The average on a die is equal to the sum of it's faces divided by the number of faces.




Learn something new everyday.



> A warforged would likely be viewed by others as a golem of some sort initially. It certainly wouldn't be common to see them around.



Alrighty.  I'm trying to determine whether or not he'd actually have much of an identity then.  As in, he'd be encouraged not to have one, now I need to decide whether he'll rebel against the concept or attempt to conform.



> If your not a fighter, no weapon specialization feat chain. If you take up to 2 levels in fighter you wouldn't need to look at the book. After that you get more into double feats and feat boosts.



Okay.  2 levels of fighter you say?  I'll probably take those first two levels, then roll into barbarian afterwards.  I'll start attempting work on a character sheet soon.

Another question: Will I be permitted to use Warforged Feats from the Races of Eberron book and the Eberron Campaign book?

All of those feats are available at the crystal keep website.

And another question: What are the benefits of a higher rank in the scheme of Zathas?  Is it a primarily roleplay benefit?  Are there tangible advantages?  Just wondering what it is, as you didn't exactly say how rank affects a player save the ability to order people around.  Does one lead men during adventures with a higher rank?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2009)

Expressing interest here.  And...I have the BoXM.   I'm leaning towards wizard but fighter domains look interesting as well.  I'll work on a character concept and post it fairly soonish.  Any Earth culture analog that might help me visualize the setting?  (Seems on first glance to be somewhat Spartan + Babylonian).  Ah, cleric is also a possibility...  You got a blurb on the pantheon you use?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Another question: Will I be permitted to use Warforged Feats from the Races of Eberron book and the Eberron Campaign book?




Sure.



> Expressing interest here. And...I have the BoXM.  I'm leaning towards wizard but fighter domains look interesting as well. I'll work on a character concept and post it fairly soonish. Any Earth culture analog that might help me visualize the setting? (Seems on first glance to be somewhat Spartan + Babylonian). Ah, cleric is also a possibility... You got a blurb on the pantheon you use?




I wouldn't give anything a strict comparison for culture. The culture of the Empire of Sumar is like a technologically advanced (to the age of steel) version of an early Babylonian/Mesopatamian/Greek/Roman/Indian/Persian culture. A real melting pot honestly (with all the good and bad that comes with that). But the City of Zathus is more like a long term warcamp of spartans headed by Christopher Columbus into the new world. With their backs against the ocean and only hundreds of miles of enemies in front of them.

This game is set in the second of five epochs of my homebrew campaign setting. You would have only vague ideas of the first (each is seperated by enough boom that I can run them as distinct games).

The first epoch is a world just created. Lovecraftian horrors (Titans) and the equivelent of Celestials/Demons (Inevitables) walk the earth pretty commonly. At the end of that epoch, most of them have been sealed away. Somewhat similar to the Scarred Lands if anyone is familiar with it. The only reason I mention this is because it's possible that characters may encounter remnants of this or cultures that still worship these things.

The second epoch (the one this campaign takes place during) is a world full of what is essentially points of light in a sea of the darkness. I've run this as E6 before to represent how that works out. Nations are starting to form, and different cultures are just starting to show their faces at this point. Anyone can become a hero, and magic is rare but potentially very powerful.

King Marduk is believed to be 400 years old or so at this point in the game. Governor-General Zathus died in his mid-hundreds. Rumors of heroes that carry the blood of immortals are not uncommon. So a Greek/Roman/Babylonian mythology is somewhat accurate. Gods are often much more hyborean (Conan) in that they are usually real heroes and monsters that exist or did exist in recent history. I wouldn't even rank them as demigod status though by Dieties and Demigods standards.

At this point in the setting, most divinity is still very abstract. There are a handful of ascended gods, but most are physically present in the world. It's not a set in stone path though, and not everyone that is close is going to get there (or stay for very long). So from my perspective, you can take any combination of domains that work for you.

If you find a village worshipping a really big snake, it might very well be granting their clerics spells. But not every big snake is going to do that, and it might not give the snake itself any sort of magical power.

This link has a fairly well fleshed out pantheon, so if you feel like taking one of the gods described in the historic section as your own - that fits. But it's not something hard-coded right now. http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Deities.pdf


----------



## Theroc (Apr 30, 2009)

What are the benefits of higher ranks in the military; besides the obvious "Less people can tell you what to do".  I mean, being a militocracy, chances are we'd be sent on missions as our adventures regardless.

So, what benefits do higher ranks afford?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2009)

Theroc said:


> What are the benefits of higher ranks in the military; besides the obvious "Less people can tell you what to do".  I mean, being a militocracy, chances are we'd be sent on missions as our adventures regardless.
> 
> So, what benefits do higher ranks afford?




Simply by being a member of the Military Caste you have no legally recognized rights. That goes so far as to include basic human rights. 

Someone with a rank of 1 might be a small child, an elderly grandmother, a town guard, or a 36 year veteran with more combat experience than half the army combined.

Someone with a rank of 2 has legal authority over anyone with a rank of 1 that they so choose to take authority over (that is not already under the orders/commands of someone with a rank of 2 or higher). It's a simple no-nonsense system that demands respect from ones superiors and responsibility towards ones subordinates. 

This made sense on landing in the wild lands... when everyone was a soldier. But war has persisted in one form or another for a long time now. There are families here now. There are farms. There are merchants and hospitals and even a select few nobles. The structure largely adapted as necessity saw fit. A system of hard and fast law that asked no questions and gave no quarter has been bogged down by additional caveats and rules over generations. Because a corrupt chain of command could easily take actions that harm their subordinates unduly, the middle years when the last of the original expedition were aging out were full of protectionist clauses and rules. Quickly, a series of microgovernments formed within the militocracy. Members of the 5th regiment follow different rules than members of the 6th regiment. 

The best analogy I can think of is the roman army. People carry their units pride on their shoulders.

For a PC, the value of this is all in how you use it. The use you mentioned is defensive in nature (I can avoid some authority). The opposite angle would be offensive in the nature (I can have some authority). Neither of which are actually very useful in the hands of someone who doesn't understand them. The real power is visible in the hands of someone that can use them to fulfill goals. Maybe those goals are political in nature, or perhaps more tyrannical, or perhaps more civic. It represents just as much a responsibility as it does an advantage, so at the end of the day it's somewhat of a wash.

Note that the feat (if taken) isn't the only way to earn a rank. Anyone can be promoted with or without a feat. What it represents is an advantage over others of similar standing and reputation. It's also something that I'll put a lot of weight on for how NPCs treat a person. Maybe there's a circumstance bonus/penalty to some diplomacy checks or similar, but that's on my side of the table and I won't make any declarations one way or another regarding it.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright.  I think I understand the concept of the feat, if not how best to use it.  Thanks.  Will start work on the sheet sometime today.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

I am interested. Considering ideas now.

Is this caste system equally applicable to all races, or do nonhuman races have their own setup?

Are all classes equally applicable in any caste? That is, do you find warriors among merchant castes? Noble caste barbarians or rogues? Etc.


----------



## Theroc (Apr 30, 2009)

Another question, I believe I know the answer but wish to clarify.

Warforged who have plating cannot wear armor.  That means you will allow this armor to be enchanted in the future, yes?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I am interested. Considering ideas now.
> 
> Is this caste system equally applicable to all races, or do nonhuman races have their own setup?




Within the confines of the city, everyone has a designated caste according to the system that rules. So it would be equally applied to anyone. Some outsiders would, of course, be treated as nobles or merchants in line with their status and occupation. So a trader from a foreign nation would be of the merchant caste (and there would be some abstract sense that he is bartering for the will of his country/tribe/people within which there is at least one member of the noble caste). They essentially view everyone from the confines of their own government, for all internal purposes.

That said, however, it's unique to this civilization. Everyone outside of the empire would have their own differing systems. The indigenous people of the area would also have their own cultures and systems.



> Are all classes equally applicable in any caste? That is, do you find warriors among merchant castes? Noble caste barbarians or rogues? Etc.




Yes, they are all applicable. Caste is a birth right for nobles/merchants (or one forced upon someone in the case of the military caste). It does not determine how a person will develop. There are countless members of the supposed military caste that are nothing more than farmers and laborers. Similarly, someone born to a noble family that is an incredible fighter would not be unlikely. He would not, however, be permitted to change his caste as they are all set.

- - -

Also, I havn't really gotten into this, but there are people who forge documents and attempt to fake their caste or otherwise change it. It's certainly not impossible, and if a PC wants to attempt it they are welcome to. It is, however, notably dangerous.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Another question, I believe I know the answer but wish to clarify.
> 
> Warforged who have plating cannot wear armor.  That means you will allow this armor to be enchanted in the future, yes?




Yes, they can.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the extra information, CS.  It helps a lot in wrapping my brain around the setting and in developing background for my character.  I'm still working on concept atm.  Right now I am heavily leaning towards wizard but druid keeps poking its nasty claws into my (admittedly sketchy) concept.

Behold!*  Atapesh, Servant of Anu, Scion of Mattigal the Navigator, Initiate of the Star of Law, Spear-bearer of the Seventh Cohort.  Atapesh is not a physically imposing man but he has a certain presence that draws the eye.  He pays homage to the god Anu and has power at his disposal that he claims is granted him by the Sky Father.  Atapesh is descended from Mattigal the Navigator, a lesser member of the original expedition.  I'm not really sure about his military standing just yet; that status would greatly influence his personal motivations, I think.  Wizard, with the following disciplines: Arcanist and Eldritch Bolt or Telepathy.

Also, what is the standing/role of the nobility in Zathas?  Especially in relation to the military.  A little background on what I'm thinking: I'm considering Atapesh's family descended from a member of the original expedition.  Through the years they worked themselves into the noble caste (Would this even be a good thing or possible? Considering the military seems to have all the power I'm not sure.)

*Everything in this paragraph subject to change.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd love to play an outsider then, if no one else has that concept. It'd be fun to have a character who can react to all this as someone who hasn't been born and raised to it.

Perhaps an indigenous elf druid...or something along those lines...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2009)

> Also, what is the standing/role of the nobility in Zathas? Especially in relation to the military. A little background on what I'm thinking: I'm considering Atapesh's family descended from a member of the original expedition. Through the years they worked themselves into the noble caste (Would this even be a good thing or possible? Considering the military seems to have all the power I'm not sure.)




Well first, law is slightly different between the Militocracy and the Empire. 

In the Empire: 
	The civilian caste is prevalent and they can own their property and trade their goods.
	The merchant caste can own property and trade with foreign nations and are permitted to handle trades for others (exchange property that is not their own).
	The military caste lose all special rights.
	The noble caste is privileged, a ruling class, what is important is that their rights supersede others, not that they are different.

In the Militocracy:
	The civilian castes rights are on hold due to martial law.
	The merchant castes right to property is also on hold, but they retain their special merchant rights.
	The military caste remains the same, but is rather dominant in the culture.
	The noble caste has a special right to property that exceeds the dictation of martial law, and as such they are the only group that retains this right.

The governor-general can move anyone into the military caste while martial law remains. He can also then take them out of the military caste making them civilians. Under normal law, he could not move a noble or merchant into the military caste (or the civilian for that matter).

The emperor is the only one that can move someone into the noble caste, and he can move anyone around at his will. 

The emperor is the only one who can over-rule the governor-general.

One is typically born to a legitimate marriage into a caste based on the higher caste of their parents. Military < Civilian < Merchant < Noble. That said, however, under martial law few would want their child to be born a civilian.

Marriages within a caste are more common than those between castes (by a fair margin). Nobles are especially restrictive about this.

Children born out of legitimate marriage are wards of the state, and often end up being put into the military (but there are exceptions).

So if your character's family married into a noble house, they could very well become a noble. It could very well be a good thing, but it also might have consequences. It does mean you can actually claim property, which means the state can't just take it from you (like they can from all the other castes).

Most of the first nobles to move to the Militocracy did so in the hopes of carving a foothold for their families in a new world. They came here in the hopes of getting rich and powerful quickly. The initial mindset of the expedition was that it would only take a few years to conquer the wild lands, and that a huge swath of land and resources would be there for the taking. Young sons and daughters that were sent forth to follow the generals expedition and create a society on the other side of the continent. While some migrants still seem to have similar goals, most nobles here now are the descendants of those first generations. These nobles are far removed from their cousins and other relatives, and they rule over small estates and manage affairs often closely tied to trade. They are essentially independant somewhat untouchable entities that provide a haven for those that want to do trade here. Since both a merchant caste member and a noble caste member are required to own and trade goods within the militocracy, they often work together to import and export wealth from the city. Really, they have become more and more like the merchant caste here. They have the wealth, and freedom from most military authority (save the governor-general), and they don't have to follow the same rules.


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2009)

Still churning things over... but I've decided against the noble idea.  I think it may be more interesting to have a low rank, military caste wizard whose life is largely his unit.  More to come whenever I get things solidified.


----------



## Tiali (May 1, 2009)

OK I've narrowed it down, Human Warblade (nine swords) will have spent his feats to get rank 3 military caste. I will post my character sheet tomorrow night (sorry would post tonight, but gotta post the start of my game, and a RL family matter to attend to.)


----------



## Theroc (May 2, 2009)

Terribly sorry about the delay.  Have started on my sheet, but having a bit of difficulty determing how to build him without screwing up too badly.  (For example: Choosing a plating isn't something I can technically change... unless I... don't get hit for an entire level?)

I have started working on it, just thinking on the numbers to ensure I don't end up being useless.

Hopefully I'm not holding things up too much.  If I am, I might change the concept around a bit so I won't have as much to worry about.

Just remembered a question:
What is our starting wealth?  And how rare are magical items?

Also: Does Zathas have any particular languages outside the 'norm'?  As in, in a few other games starting up soon, they tend to rename Common into other things in the flavor of the realm.

Does Zathas have anything unique about it's language systems?

Sorry to bury you in questions, been working a bit more on my Warforged.

Questions: Warforged don't heal naturally over time.  Does this mean the distinction between Grace and Health won't affect him, or will his grace points still recover anyway?

Do you have any particular identities worked out for the Regiments and how the military functions?  Would there be a regiment dedicated to training/research?(Figuring my Warforged would be a new magical experiment)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> What is our starting wealth?  And how rare are magical items?




900 gp, very rare.



> Does Zathas have any particular languages outside the 'norm'?  As in, in a few other games starting up soon, they tend to rename Common into other things in the flavor of the realm.




For the time being no, just using the core language system.



> Does Zathas have anything unique about it's language systems?




Nothing at the moment to note.



> Questions: Warforged don't heal naturally over time.  Does this mean the distinction between Grace and Health won't affect him, or will his grace points still recover anyway?




They would still recover grace.



> Do you have any particular identities worked out for the Regiments and how the military functions?  Would there be a regiment dedicated to training/research?(Figuring my Warforged would be a new magical experiment)




Yes, I have some idea of a few of the different military groups. I don't have enough of that information detailed out to translate it over to the players yet as I have a few things. There would probably be at least one group run by a magic user of some kind, or potentially even by someone that was more of an engineer, so that's possible.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 2, 2009)

I would love to play a political game like this.

I would like to play a Human Paladin (of freedom and nonspellcasting variants if its okay). Who has come to change if not end the Militocracy of Zathas, seeing only the oppression of the lower Castes. He is attempting to get initiated into the Military Caste, seeing as it hold the power, and to find those that think as he does. While being a warrior, he is also charismatic and will use that fact when he can. 

Or a Human Paladin (nonspellcasting) that is more of an inspirational soldier, that aspires to be a general (or the equivalent) that uses his charisma to further his standing in the Military Caste. My starting feats would be in Improved Rank, to show the progress he has already made.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2009)

I'm liking the elf druid idea more and more as I think on it.

Is there anything I need to know about elves or druidry in this gameworld before getting farther into chargen?

...or maybe a druid or ranger/swordsage multiclass...HMM...


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2009)

I've got nothing on elves yet.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2009)

Okay...well...does that mean you'd rather I didn't make one? Or would you like me to help develop them?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 3, 2009)

I'm fine with you making an elf, but I'm not sure what to do with them. I don't necessarily want a player involved in 'development' of them yet. It's a non-concern at the moment.


----------



## Theroc (May 4, 2009)

Creamsteak, if I've figured out the general mechanical layout for my Warforged, would you like me to post it up for you to review?  As a note: If I list a feat you are unfamiliar with, it will almost certainly be found in the PDF made by crystalkeep.  I'll do the flavor stuff soon, but want to make sure the numbers are correct.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2009)

If you have your stat-block go ahead and post it.


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2009)

My apologies, but I'll have to back out of this game. Time is less free on my end than I anticipated.

It looks like fun, and if my schedule clears up in the future, and you're accepting new players, I may try again.


----------



## Theroc (May 4, 2009)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Theroc Ironhide
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 2
[B]Race:[/B] Warforged
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male(Mentally... literally asexual)
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Non-religious

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (09p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 37 (22 Health, 15 Grace)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 2/Adamantine
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -5         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 35%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +8    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    -1          -1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Scythe                 +6     2d4+4      20-20x4
Slam                      +5     1d4+3      20-20x2
Shortspear(x10)           +5     1d6+3      20-20x2
Alchemist's fire          +5     1d6+0      20-20x2
Acid                      +5     1d6+0      20-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Living Construct-
Immune to Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Disease, Nausea, Fatigue, Exhaustion, Sickening and Energy drain
Does not Eat, Sleep or Breathe.
Does NOT naturally heal.
At 0HP, is disabled normally. -1 to -9 HP becomes inert(Unconscious but stable)
Conjuration Healing spells only heal 1/2 HP.
Healed by an 8 hour craft check, heals (Check result-15) hitpoints.
Crafter may take 10 but not 20. (Cannot be performed untrained)
Valid skills for this check: Armorsmithing, Blacksmithing, Gemcutting, Sculpting
The Warforged may perform the repair check himself.
25% chance of a critical or sneak attack being negated.
1d4 Natural slam attack(bludgeoning)



[B]Feats:[/B] Adamantine Body, Powerful Charge, Power attack, Brutal Throw

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 15       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft(Armorsmith)          3   +1     +2     =6
Climb                      2    +3    -5     =0  
Ride                       2    +1    +0     =3
Swim                       2    +3    -5     =0
Intimidate                 2    -1    +2     =3
Handle Animal              2    -1    +0     =1
Jump                       2    +3    -5     =0

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
MW Scythe                318gp   10lb
Shortspear(x10)          10gp    30lb
Climbing Kit             80gp    05lb
MW Artisan's Tools       55gp    05lb
Alchemist's Fire(x5)     100gp   05lb
Acid(x10)                100gp   10lb 

[B]Total Weight:[/B]65lb      [B]Money:[/B] 237gp 00sp 00cp

                        [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76   77-153   153-230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 4
[B]Height:[/B] 6'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 290lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Radiant Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Light, metallic blue
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2009)

A couple things regarding the stat block.

1) I'd prefer it formatted to fit on the page without the code block. I find it easier to read and easier to move to other formats.

For example, here's the 3rd level version of one of my characters in a game:



> *Shrapnel*
> Warforged Fighter 3
> N Medium construct (living construct)
> *Init* +7 *Senses* Listen -2, Spot -2
> ...




It reads just like the (updated) monster stat block entry, and there's no scrolling involved. It takes up more space and doesn't get formatted like a character sheet, but I find it more portable and there's no annoying scrollbars within the scrollbars of the page.

Second, for any feats, special abilities, or other things I might have to look up - I want both the full text and the *original* source listed. The feat you picked (ECS) Powerful Charge, but there's another feat from the complete book of eldritch might called Power Charge that does something different. For more varied items like spells, I would appreciate at least the page number and reference book.

For Reference:



> *POWER CHARGE (GENERAL)*
> Once you start a charge, you become extremely dangerous.
> *Prerequisites:* Power Attack, Strength 13
> *Benefit:* When using the charge action, you deal an additional +2d6 points of damage with a melee weapon on a successful attack. Do not multiply this damage in the case of a critical hit.
> ...


----------



## Theroc (May 5, 2009)

(Attempting to reformat)

Edit: This will take awhile, since editing the stuff doesn't actually change it, for whatever reason, so I'll have to rewrite the entire thing.
* Name:* Theroc Ironhide
*Class:* Fighter 2
*Race:* Warforged
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male(Mentally... literally asexual)
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* Non-religious
*Level:* 2                         *XP:* 1,000

*Init:* +1
*Languages:* Common, Draconic

*AC: *19 (8 Armor, 1 Dex) *Touch:* 11  *Flatfooted:* 18
*HP:* 37 (22 Health, 15 Grace)
*Immunities:* Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Disease, Nausea, Fatigue, Exhaustion, Sickening and Energy drain
*Fort:*                      +6  *Ref:*                       +1  *Will:* -1


*Speed:* 20'  (4 Squares)
*Melee:* Slam +5 (1d4+3), Scythe +6 (2d4+4)
*Ranged: * Shortspear           +5     (1d6+3), Alchemist's fire +5 (1d6), Acid +5 (1d6)
*Base Attack:* +2; *Grapple:* +5



*Str:* 16 +3 (09p.) 
*Dex:* 12 +1 (04p.)  
*Con:* 16 +3 (06p.)       *Dmg Red:* 2/Adamantine
*Int:* 13 +1 (05p.)              *Spell Res:* XX
*Wis:* 08 -1 (02p.)                             *Spell Save:* +X
*Cha:* 08 -1 (02p.)             *ACP:* -5                            *Spell Fail:* 35%


*Abilities:*
Living Construct-
Does not Eat, Sleep or Breathe.
Does NOT naturally heal.
At 0HP, is disabled normally. -1 to -9 HP becomes inert(Unconscious but stable)
Conjuration Healing spells only heal 1/2 HP.
Healed by an 8 hour craft check, heals (Check result-15) hitpoints.
Crafter may take 10 but not 20. (Cannot be performed untrained)
Valid skills for this check: Armorsmithing, Blacksmithing, Gemcutting, Sculpting
The Warforged may perform the repair check himself.
25% chance of a critical or sneak attack being negated.
1d4 Natural slam attack(bludgeoning)



*Feats:* Adamantine Body, Powerful Charge, Power attack, Brutal Throw

*Skill Points:* 15       *Max Ranks:* 5/2.5
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
Craft(Armorsmith)          3   +1     +2     =6
Climb                      2    +3    -5     =0  
Ride                       2    +1    +0     =3
Swim                       2    +3    -5     =0
Intimidate                 2    -1    +2     =3
Handle Animal              2    -1    +0     =1
Jump                       2    +3    -5     =0

*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*
MW Scythe                318gp   10lb
Shortspear(x10)          10gp    30lb
Climbing Kit             80gp    05lb
MW Artisan's Tools       55gp    05lb
Alchemist's Fire(x5)     100gp   05lb
Acid(x10)                100gp   10lb 

*Total Weight:*65lb      *Money:* 237gp 00sp 00cp

*Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               76   77-153   153-230   460   1150

*Age:* 4
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 290lb
*Eyes:* Radiant Blue
*Hair:* None
*Skin:* Light, metallic blue

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2009)

What I have so far...

*Atapesh*
Human Wizard 2
LN Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +2 *Senses* Listen +0, Spot +0
*Languages* Common, +3

*AC* 12 (+2 Dex), *Touch* 12, *Flat-Footed* 10 
*HP* 21 (2 HD) *Health* 14; *Grace* 7
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3

*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* dagger +1 melee (1d4)
*Ranged* Spear of Anu (Eldritch Bolt) +3 ranged touch (1d6)
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +1

*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 13 
*Disciplines* Arcanist, Eldritch Bolt, Familiar
*Feats* Extend Spell, Familiar [Dsc]
*Skills* 20+3BG Knowledge (arcana) +8 [5 ranks]
*Equipment* 898 gold, dagger

*Wizard spells prepared (caster level 2nd):*1st—2; 2nd—2
*Spellbook:*
1st —alarm, compelling question, fey storage, light,
private conversation, summon monster I;
2nd—comprehend languages, disguise self

Full text for disciplines, feats, and spells is gonna be a hefty bit of text.   I'll have to add that later as time allows.  I'm still hung up on background and motivations...


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 6, 2009)

Seems im a bit late but im gonna try anyway 

I find the game concept quite interesting and as i se myself as adult  at least in years... this is the kind of game i think i can like very much. Politics, intrigue, mature content maybe? 
The less hectic pace is something that attracts my interest too, as that is the pace i got on all my other games including the one i GM. 
It makes it possible to make longer and more in depth posting and those game, at least in my experience, are those that survives the test of time.

More to come...

Races and classes taken.

Human wizard - GlassEye
Warforged Fighter - Theroc
Human Paladin - hellrazor111
Human Warblade - Tiali

Seems like this group can use a Roughish/ranger type. 

*Trul - Human Rouge*
Soldier: Rank two or three 

The lock picker, the trap finder, the social skilled to talk his way trough problems or intimidate enough to be let trough.
Trul was could name his family tre up to Goran a rank one soldier of the original expedition. He did not particuallry disagreed with the
 military state of the city as it usually had worked in his favour, but he did see tha lack and particulary hard life a low ranked soldier
 or a civilian had. He had seen abuses and did no like it, but that was reality, wasnt it? He certainly would use the rank to get his will 
in smaller things. *
*
Ralin - Changeling Rouge*
Noble

As of a minor Noble house Ralin was streetwise and clever. He had earned a reputation between the few that knew his skills. Skills
 that lied in perfect robberies or undercover missions, spying or as it had been latley: the private detective to follow unfaithful 
wifes/husbands or merchants that found a way to gain more favours then their fellow cast members.
Is a big cynic trying to use the way of power of the city to his own benefit. Hes not less moral then the average but he will use his position and knowledge of the power structure as best he can to ascend in life and position. A minor house didnt always stay minor he was told as a child.

Good diplomatic skills, lock picking and the roughis stuff. *

*Broller - Halfling Ranger*
Soldier: rank one

Broller was son of Huar two fingers a former soldier and of the military cast that in punishment of a bigger robbery to a high ranked 
officer had been cut of three fingers of his right and demoted to civilian. Brollers father died then year ago by his own hand as he 
couldnt bear his life as a civilian. 
Broller did at a early age seek to the scouting service for the military using much of his time recognizing the jungle outside the city. 
Has little respect or at least not to much committed to the powerful officers of the military structure. He was quite sure he would 
never get promoted as he was not in the inner circle of power in the big city. He worked with them because he got food to eat, shelter
 when not at work and something to do.

Good survival and nature skill, good sneak and hide, riding dog. Scout. *

*To be expanded/modified


Must say the idea of the changeling rouge noble Ralin attracts me most. With more information his motivations could get more interesting then the not nobles. Any of them would be a viable character option for me though.

Fleshing out more when i get Feedback.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 6, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> For this game, I will be making use of _The Collected Book of Experimental Might_. The book heavily modifies the Cleric, Druid, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger, and Wizard. It slightly modifies the Barbarian, Monk, and Rogue. If you do not have access to the book, I would recommend against choosing any of the above classes. I have gone to some length to grab out the rules material that someone without the book would need to run any other class and repost it here. I did this so that players without the book could contribute fully to the game.




I got the The Book of Experimental Might. just wondering if that is a separate book from the_ Collected_ Book of Experimental Might?

You mention slight changes on the rouge class that i cannot find in my book. Would appreciate you expanded on the changes you mention.

And as im on it. More information on nobles and their ways in the city would be appreciated too.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 6, 2009)

There are two PDFs. The Book of Experimental Might, and The Book of Experimental Might 2. The hardcover version is available from Paizo and called The Collected Book of Experimental Might.


----------



## Tiali (May 7, 2009)

Ok we seem to be lacking on the side of healing, and are in abundance on the side of fighting. In that case I will stick with my same personality and still remain in military caste, but move my class from warblade to crusader, and toss in a few healing meneuvers. If there are no objections to this, I will toss my character sheet up tonight for review.


----------



## Theroc (May 9, 2009)

Just updating you, Creamsteak, I have been slowly shifting the format around to be more similar to yours, though it's not identical.

Hopefully the new format is better for you than the old.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 10, 2009)

*Name*: Seifer
*Race*: Human
*Class*: Paladin lvl:2
*Gender*: Male
*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*Variant*: (Non-Spellcasting) {Paladin of Freedom}

*Age*: 21		*Height*: 5'9"
*Weigh*t: 142lb.	*Eyes*: Green
*Hair*: Blond		*Skin*: Tanned

*HP*:31 (15 Health 16 Grace)
*AC*:16  *Shield*:17  *Flatfooted*:16  *Touch*:11
*Fort*:10	
*Ref*:4	
*Will*:3	
*Grapple*:+5
*DR*:0/- *SR*:xx
*Initiative*:+1
*Base Attack*:+1
*Speed*:20' ACP:-6
*Melee Attack*:+5
*Ranged Attack*:+3

*Stats*:28pts
Str 14(+2)
Dex 12(+1)
Con 12(+1)
Int 10(+0)
Wis 10(+0)
Cha 16(+3)

*Skills*: Points:10
Diplomacy: 8=5ranks+3mod
Sense Motive:5=5 ranks
Knowledge (Nobility & Royality) 3

*Feats*:3
Improved Rank, Improved Rank, Quick Draw

*Equipment*:93gp 6sp 5cp
Flask(empty)      3cp  1.5lb.
Hooded Lantern	7gp  2lb.
Whetstone		2cp  1lb.
x3Oil(1-pint) 	3sp  3lb.
backpack	  	2gp  2lb
Water skin	  	1gp  4lb

*Armor*:
MWChainmail  ArBon:5 MaxDexBon:4  ACP:-5 Speed:20ft. 40lb 300gp
Light Steel Shield	ArBon:1  ACP:-1  6lb. 9gp

*Weapons*:
MW Greatsword 2d6/19-20x2	350gp 8lb.
Light Crossbow1d8/19-20x2 35gp 4lb.
x2 Crossbow Bolts 2gp 2lb.
Short Sword1d6/19-20x2 10g 2lb.

*Special*:
Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Evil1/day, Divine Grace, {Disciplines: Divine Presence}

*Total Weigh*t:75.5lbs
*Light Load*:76lbs
*Medium Load*:153lbs
*Heavy Load*:230lbs


----------



## Creamsteak (May 10, 2009)

Alright, by Sunday I expect preliminary character sheets to be up in some form. I'll evaluate how far along we are at that point and see if we can get a game started.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 11, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> Alright, by Sunday I expect preliminary character sheets to be up in some form. I'll evaluate how far along we are at that point and see if we can get a game started.




Any comments on the character ideas i got? Im just waiting for a bit feedback and im off to work on the sheet.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 12, 2009)

Work in progress.

Ralin - Noble
Rouge 2
Medium Lawfull Neutral
Init +2 
Languages Common, Dwarven and Halfling

AC 15 (+2 Dex, +3 armor), Touch 12, Flat-Footed 13
*HP x*
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects.
+2 racial bonus on bluff, intimidate and sense motive.
Natural linguist. Changellings add Speak language to theit class sklii list.

Fort +1, Ref +5, Will +3

Speed 30 ft. (6 squares)
Attack (handheld):+1=1[base]
Attack (unarmed): +1=1[base]
Attack (missile): +3=1[base]+2[dexterity]
Grapple check:    +1=1[base] 

*Abilities* Str 11 (+1), Dex 14 (+2), Con 12 (+1), Int 14 (+2), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 8 (-1)
*Feats:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot.
*Equipment: *Arrows (quiver of 20) x4, Backpack, Bedroll, Blanket, winter x2, Flint and steel, Grappling hook, Lantern (hooded), Manacles x2, Oil flasks x4, Rope (50', silk), Signal whistle, Spyglass, Torches x2, Whetstone, Thieves' tools

*Traits*
Shapechanger Subtype: Changleings are humanoids with the shapechanger subtype.


----------



## GlassEye (May 15, 2009)

Mostly done: needs more gear but since he is military caste I figure he won't have anything more than what they give him.  Which may be problematic when it comes to his spellbook.  Advice would be welcome.  Could use some description and some more detail in the history.  I'll put some more work into it if it looks like this is actually going to get off the ground.  Also, I'll be traveling beginning Sunday and going through Thursday or so.

Atapesh
Human Wizard 2
LN Medium humanoid (human)
Rank 2
Init +2 Senses Listen +0, Spot +0
Languages Common, Auran, Draconic, Giant

AC 12 (+2 Dex), Touch 12, Flat-Footed 10 
HP 21 (2 HD) Health 16; Grace 5
Immune --
Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +3

Speed 30 ft. (6 squares)
Melee MW dagger +2 melee (1d4)
Ranged Spear of Anu (Eldritch Bolt) +3 ranged touch (1d6)
Base Atk +1; Grp +1

Abilities Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 13 
Disciplines Arcanist, Eldritch Bolt, Familiar
Feats Improved Rank, Familiar [Dsc]
Skills Concentration +6 [5 ranks], Knowledge (arcana) +8 [5 ranks], Knowledge (local) +8 [5 ranks], Knowledge (nobility) +8 [5 ranks], Knowledge (religion) +8 [5 ranks], Profession (soldier?) +3 [3 ranks-BG], Spellcraft +8 [5 ranks]

Equipment 16 gold, 3 silver, MW dagger, military uniform, scroll:False Life, Spell component pouch, signal whistle, spellbook, backpack: Bedroll, Winter blanket, Hooded lantern, Mirror, Oil (1 pt.), soap, Sack (x2), Waterskin (x2), Rations (x7), Explorer’s outfit              


Wizard spells prepared (caster level 2nd):
1st—compelling question, light;
2nd—comprehend languages, disguise self
Spellbook:
1st —alarm, compelling question, fey storage, light, private conversation, summon monster I;
2nd—comprehend languages, disguise self, precise vision, unhand

A five year old child wanders out of the wilderness one pudgy hand grasping after a small bird flitting just ahead of him.  Within sight of a guardpost the bird disappears and the child blinks in confusion.  Soldiers at the gate see the child and bring him to their commander.  With investigation, the child, it is determined, is of the military caste, a son of a farmer from a nearby settlement.  The settlement, however, has been destroyed and it is clear that one of the local tribes of Lizardfolk did this vile deed.

The boy is called Atapesh and is raised by the military.  He begins by helping the soldiers in their chores but when it comes to the captain’s attention that the child has a quick intellect he takes the boy as his personal aide and messenger.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2009)

*Players and Characters*
Atapesh - Human Wizard 2 (GlassEye)
Ralin - Changeling Rogue 2 (Drowned Hero)
Seifer - Human Paladin 2 (hellrazor111)
Theroc Ironhide - Warforged Fighter 2 (Theroc)
Human Warblade/Crusader 2 (Tiali)

So-far I'm pretty happy with general stat-blocks and character concepts. I think I know what I'd like to run for this group, supposing everyone is up for it. I'm curious if everyone (except the noble) would want to be members of the same faction of the military? Possibly even down to being from the same unit with some sort of reputation?

For stats, it looks like Atapesh is complete to me. The couple lines of story work for me. You can (and should) spend your gold. It's not like your superiors horde all the wealth. Unless you want to come from a particularly ruthless faction, they likely try to let each man have whatever they earn and consider that acceptable. The harsh structure of the law has been stretched and beaten at this point to be more pallatable. I was also thinking you could have recently been assigned to assist the warforged character...

Ralin, a couple typos in there, needs HP, to officially be a member of the noble caste at the start of the game you need to spend a feat, but of course you could take me up on my offer to have someone fake their rank and position. That could be fun too. Especially as a changeling.

Seifer, if you want to be a paladin of freedom go ahead. I *think* your ability scores come out to 30 point buy instead of 28, even with 16s only costing 9. Reducing either to a 15 would be sufficient.

Theroc, very cool so-far. I think this character will potentially be pretty interesting. I was thinking it might be interesting to take a more Xen'drik feel with the character's backstory. What if, instead of having been built by a mage, he was found in some lost ruins out in the jungle? I think this hook gives me the potential to spin some interesting stuff, if you're up for it.

Tiali, hope your still interested in this game. I think a warblade or crusader could round out this group nicely. Don't worry too much about the healing, I will scale the game to the groups strengths and weaknesses to make it fit regardless of what we get. Both are very fun classes.


----------



## Theroc (May 18, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> *Players and Characters*
> Atapesh - Human Wizard 2 (GlassEye)
> Ralin - Changeling Rogue 2 (Drowned Hero)
> Seifer - Human Paladin 2 (hellrazor111)
> ...




I could probably roll with that.

By the way, I was considering tweaking my character slightly, and taking at least the first Warforged Fighter Substitution.  No major changes, just changing those little things.  So, Theroc would be a recovered artifact, in essence.


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> So-far I'm pretty happy with general stat-blocks and character concepts. I think I know what I'd like to run for this group, supposing everyone is up for it. I'm curious if everyone (except the noble) would want to be members of the same faction of the military? Possibly even down to being from the same unit with some sort of reputation?
> 
> For stats, it looks like Atapesh is complete to me. The couple lines of story work for me. You can (and should) spend your gold. It's not like your superiors horde all the wealth. Unless you want to come from a particularly ruthless faction, they likely try to let each man have whatever they earn and consider that acceptable. The harsh structure of the law has been stretched and beaten at this point to be more pallatable. I was also thinking you could have recently been assigned to assist the warforged character...




Same military faction and unit is fine with me.  I will spend the gold as soon as I get back to my books (around Thursday).  I'm also ok with being assigned to the warforged pc.  Not sure what he would think about it but that would be something that can come out in play.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 19, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> *Players and Characters*
> Atapesh - Human Wizard 2 (GlassEye)
> Ralin - Changeling Rogue 2 (Drowned Hero)
> Seifer - Human Paladin 2 (hellrazor111)
> ...




Im going into a 4 day long work period working 16 hr a day. I will get this sheet up as soon as possible.

-DH


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 24, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> *Players and Characters*
> Atapesh - Human Wizard 2 (GlassEye)
> Ralin - Changeling Rogue 2 (Drowned Hero)
> Seifer - Human Paladin 2 (hellrazor111)
> ...




I'm down with that


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2009)

Ok, Atapesh's equipment is finally completed.  I purchased some mundane equipment, two 2nd level scrolls (and put them into his spellbook), and one 3rd level scroll.  I wasn't sure if the cost for putting scrolls into spellbooks changed so I used the regular costing.  Atapesh should be ready to play now.


----------



## Drowned Hero (May 24, 2009)

Im sorry im backing out. I got a new contract and will the next month or so being working 10 hr a day ++. Have fun. This seems like a good start of a good game.

-DH


----------



## Theroc (May 24, 2009)

Creamsteak, since I'm still not 100% certain on the HP system, if I switch Theroc's Fighter levels into the racial levels, how will that alter my HP?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 24, 2009)

Well the only difference is d12s instead of d10s. It's not that weird.

Let's say, 2nd level warforged fighter 2 with a 14 con.

You have 12+2 hit points for first level and 7+2 hit points for 2nd level, plus 14 points from your constitution score. That gives you 37 hit points at 2nd level.

Of those 37 hit points, 14 (con score) + 2 (con bonus hp 1st level) + 2 (con bonus hp 2nd level) + 2 (1 per level) are health.

So of your 37 hit points, 20 are health, 17 are grace.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 27, 2009)

Enworlds random outages really shake up my routine. I'll see if I can't get some kind of game startup post up in the next few days.


----------



## Theroc (May 27, 2009)

Posting a bit of an update on Theroc here, but aside from that, nothing major.  Here is what I think Theroc's new HP calculation would be.

16 Con+3(Con Bonus)+3 Con bonus=22 Health
12+7=19+2(HP per level)=21 Grace

Total HP=43


* Name:* Theroc Ironhide
*Class:* Fighter 2
*Race:* Warforged
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male(Mentally... literally asexual)
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Deity:* Non-religious
*Level:* 2                         *XP:* 1,000

*Init:* +4
*Languages:* Common, Draconic

*AC: *19 (8 Armor, 1 Dex) *Touch:* 11  *Flatfooted:* 18
*HP:* 37 (22 Health, 15 Grace)
*Immunities:* Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Disease, Nausea, Fatigue, Exhaustion, Sickening and Energy drain
*Fort:*                      +6  *Ref:*                       +1  *Will:* +0 (+3 bonus against fear effects)


*Speed:* 20'  (4 Squares)
*Melee:* Slam +5 (1d4+3), Scythe +6 (2d4+4)
*Ranged: * Shortspear           +5     (1d6+3), Alchemist's fire +5 (1d6), Acid +5 (1d6)
*Base Attack:* +2; *Grapple:* +5



*Str:* 16 +3 (09p.) 
*Dex:* 12 +1 (04p.)  
*Con:* 16 +3 (06p.)       *Dmg Red:* 2/Adamantine
*Int:* 13 +1 (05p.)              *Spell Res:* XX
*Wis:* 08 -1 (02p.)                             *Spell Save:* +X
*Cha:* 08 -1 (02p.)             *ACP:* -5                            *Spell Fail:* 35%


*Abilities:*
Living Construct-
Does not Eat, Sleep or Breathe.
Does NOT naturally heal.
At 0HP, is disabled normally. -1 to -9 HP becomes inert(Unconscious but stable)
Conjuration Healing spells only heal 1/2 HP.
Healed by an 8 hour craft check, heals (Check result-15) hitpoints.
Crafter may take 10 but not 20. (Cannot be performed untrained)
Valid skills for this check: Armorsmithing, Blacksmithing, Gemcutting, Sculpting
The Warforged may perform the repair check himself.
25% chance of a critical or sneak attack being negated.
1d4 Natural slam attack(bludgeoning)

Battle Hardened* (EX)* 
A warforged fighter is crafted for battle, ready to act at a moment's notice and hardened against terror. He gains a +3 bonus on initiative checks and on saves against fear effects.



*Feats:* Adamantine Body, Brutal Throw, Cold Iron Tracery


*Skill Points:* 15       *Max Ranks:* 5/2.5
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
Craft(Armorsmith)          3   +1     +2     =6
Climb                      2    +3    -5     =0  
Ride                       2    +1    +0     =3
Swim                       2    +3    -5     =0
Intimidate                 2    -1    +2     =3
Handle Animal              2    -1    +0     =1
Jump                       2    +3    -5     =0

*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*
MW Scythe                318gp   10lb
Shortspear(x10)          10gp    30lb
Climbing Kit             80gp    05lb
MW Artisan's Tools       55gp    05lb
Alchemist's Fire(x5)     100gp   05lb
Acid(x10)                100gp   10lb 

*Total Weight:*65lb      *Money:* 237gp 00sp 00cp

*Light    Medium   Heavy    Lift    Push*
*Max Weight:*               76      77-153    153-230   460     1150

*Age:* 4
*Height:* 6'5"
*Weight:* 290lb
*Eyes:* Radiant Blue
*Hair:* None
*Skin:* Light, metallic blue

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## GlassEye (May 27, 2009)

Theroc said:


> 16 Con+3(Con Bonus)+3 Con bonus=22 Health
> 12+7=19+2(HP per level)=21 Grace
> 
> Total HP=43




I had to go back and look over my own hp/health/grace totals   Looking yours over _I think_ the calculation should be as follows but I may be wrong, of course...:

Total hp should be 41:  16 (Con) + 6 (Con bonus for 2 levels) + 12 (max hp for 1st) +7 (avg+ hp for 2nd).

Health should be 24: 16 (Con) +6 (Con bonuses) +2 (level mod.)

Grace should be 17:  the remainder of hp-health


----------



## Theroc (Jun 7, 2009)

Um... did I miss the IC thread and Rogue Gallery, or has Creamsteak been distracted?

Just wondering if I should anticipate this game starting or remaining in a comatose, nearly alive state.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, havn't been able to round out everything for this. Can I ask for a role call? Who all is still here and ready to go?


----------



## Theroc (Jun 7, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> Sorry, havn't been able to round out everything for this. Can I ask for a role call? Who all is still here and ready to go?




I'm still planning on tweaking Theroc a bit, but for the most part I'm good to go.  Main tweaking is feats and HP[If I finally decide to take the racial fighter levels]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm here and ready


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2009)

Still around.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 9, 2009)

Rogue's Gallery

Post your characters there. I'm working on the opening for the game  but won't have it done tonight sadly (was in my plans but it's a bit late already).

Thanks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/257473-fall-zathas-ic.html#post4824125

IC thread is up. Let's see how this works. It's a technique I havn't ever tried before, and I want to see what happens...


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, nice first post!  I'll make a post soon; just gotta think how my wizardly alter-self would try to affect events.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 12, 2009)

It may have been the late hour I read the post, but I wasn't sure what exactly we were to be doing next.  Was I to be posting as Theroc?  Or assorted random stuff I come up with?

I'll try to get Therocs Rogue entry up soon, sorry for the slowness.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2009)

My take is that you post your character's actions but are free to add and embellish the scene as much as you want.  The more we do to add characters, conflict, etc. the more CS has to add to the ideas he already has.  And we can play off each others posts as well.  A bit more free form than what normally goes on here on ENWorld but really cool.  I hope it works out.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 12, 2009)

Alright, Theroc's Rogue entry is up.  If there's any mistakes, please lemme know so I can correct them.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 12, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> My take is that you post your character's actions but are free to add and embellish the scene as much as you want.  The more we do to add characters, conflict, etc. the more CS has to add to the ideas he already has.  And we can play off each others posts as well.  A bit more free form than what normally goes on here on ENWorld but really cool.  I hope it works out.




Yes, that's it. Hell, I'm even fine with someone's character not being there and not interacting with this and playing as someone else. This is sort of the opening scene of a story, where you're not really sure who the characters are, what's going on, or even what the world is like. I'll deal with the fallout, whatever it is.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, Creamsteak, I'll toss this to you then:

Did you want Theroc ALREADY discovered from the ruin before this begins?  Or should we leave that for a bit later, and I roll with random stuff for this portion?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 12, 2009)

I somewhat assumed he would already be known... however, if you want to break that assumption and play an NPC during this, that's fine with me and has some potential.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 12, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> I somewhat assumed he would already be known... however, if you want to break that assumption and play an NPC during this, that's fine with me and has some potential.




Either is fine with me, so long as I don't end up taking myself out of the RP loop with my choices.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 12, 2009)

You make the call, I'll figure out how to make it work. 

Or at least try.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2009)

Sadly, it doesn't look as if this is working out.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm attempting to think of something, but the other players haven't posted either.  I'm just having trouble getting the inspiration I need for the post.  Apologies for the delay.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2009)

It doesn't have to be great or long.  I say just pick something that you find interesting in anything posted previous and take it one step further.  One step in any direction is good direction.  Totally stalled, not so much.  Of course, I think it would probably be easier if we had more players.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 17, 2009)

A fair statement. If things don't go to well I can move past this or try something else. It is an experiment afterall.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 18, 2009)

Finally decided what I'm going to do for this portion, as it seems crunch numbers aren't going to be included here.  Which leaves with this question alone:  As I've chosen to play the Lieutenant Atapesh spoke to, is it possible for me to play him as a something akin to a Duskblade?  (If you're not familiar, they're a Melee/Caster hybrid)  I figure it won't much matter at this point, but I'd rather ask then cause problems after I post.

Also: What happened to Hellrazor and the other person joining in?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm fine with him playing as a Duskblade.

No idea on the other guys.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry, I've been pulling double shifts for the past week and finally got a day off.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Um... did this game die?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope not


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2009)

Just under two weeks since the last in character post.  Disappointing.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, maybe something happened to Creamsteak, or maybe he just forgot about the game due to the initial delay...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry, I really do want to run this game, but I picked a poor time to try to start it. I'll be moving soon, and have to deal with various other responsibilities (all temporary, and will be over in a couple months). However, with that said, I really can't keep this game up like I would like during that time, and I've already somewhat failed in that regard. I'm going to call it ended. I'll likely try to start a second game at some point soon in a couple months, but until that point I don't think I can realistically keep up with my responsibilities to this game.

Sorry guys.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 4, 2009)

Life happens.  Thanks for being upfront about what's going on.  Hopefully in a few months things will have cleared up for you.  I'll be around if you choose to start this up again in the future or if you do something else, that's cool, too.

-GE


----------



## Theroc (Jul 4, 2009)

Creamsteak said:


> Sorry, I really do want to run this game, but I picked a poor time to try to start it. I'll be moving soon, and have to deal with various other responsibilities (all temporary, and will be over in a couple months). However, with that said, I really can't keep this game up like I would like during that time, and I've already somewhat failed in that regard. I'm going to call it ended. I'll likely try to start a second game at some point soon in a couple months, but until that point I don't think I can realistically keep up with my responsibilities to this game.
> 
> Sorry guys.





No biggie man, take care and hope the moving goes smoothly for you.  Chances are I'll be here when you get back.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 4, 2009)

It's cool bro,

I'll be waiting if you do this over.


----------

